# انواع خلايا الوقود وعمرها تفاصيل تهمك



## محمد طارق محمد (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله التقرير التالى منقول من مجلة علوم للامانة العلمية لطفاً .
تقرير خاص
توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في أقبية المنازل(*)
كانت خلايا الوقود تُصمَّم في الماضي للاستخدامات الثابتة في
شركات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية، وكانت ضخمة رابضة توفر قدرة
في حدود الميگاواط. أما الآن فقد تقلص حجمها وقلّت قدرتها لتناسب
الاستخدامات المنزلية وبعض التطبيقات البسيطة الأخرى.
<C .A. لُويد>

كان من نتائج التخلي عن بعض القوانين المنظمة لصناعة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية، الذي أدّى إلى كسر احتكار الشركات الكبرى في هذا المجال، أن تزايد باستمرار التباعد بين منتجي الطاقة الكهربائية ومستهلكيها. بيد أن هذا الأمر قد يتغير خلال عقد أو عقدين من الزمن، حين يجد المستهلك نفسه يعيش في منزل لا يستمد الطاقة من محطة توليد تبعد عنه عشرات الكيلومترات أو مئاتها أو حتى آلافها، بل إنها تُولد من محطة طاقة بحجم الثلاجة موضوعة مباشرة في قبو منزله أو في فنائه الخلفي. إضافة إلى ذلك، ليست المنازل وحدها هي التي قد تعتمد هذا الأسلوب في التغذي بالطاقة، بل إن هناك أيضا المحال ومنشآت الأعمال الصغيرة والفنادق والعمارات السكنية وربما المصانع؛ وجميعها تستخدم خلايا وقود تتراوح قدرتها بين 5 كيلوواط و500 كيلوواط.

فالشركات ومختبرات الأبحاث الصناعية في بلجيكا والدنمارك وألمانيا وإيطاليا واليابان وكوريا وكندا والولايات المتحدة دخلت مضمار تطوير خلايا الوقود باندفاع شديد، ولا بدّ من أن بعض هذه الشركات على الأقل يقوم حاليا ببيع وتسويق وحدات خلايا الوقود هذه. وهناك بالفعل شركة تابعة لشركة التقانات المتحدة دأبت منذ نحو عقد من الزمن على توفير وحدات من خلايا الوقود تنتج قدرة تصل إلى 200 كيلوواط. وقد باعت هذه الشركة نحو 170 وحدة يُستخدم الكثير منها في توليد الحرارة والكهرباء في عدد من المنشآت الصناعية أو كوحدات دعم ومساندة. كما يتزايد باستمرار استخدام خلايا الوقود في محطات معالجة مياه المجاري العامة، وفيما يعرف بالمنشآت الخضراء التي تعرض تقانات وتصاميم تهتم خاصة بالجوانب البيئية.

في الوقت الحالي، ونظرا للتكلفة الباهظة لخلايا الوقود، فقد اقتصرت استخداماتها على المنشآت التي ذكرناها سابقا وعلى قلّة من تطبيقات متخصصة أخرى، وذلك بفضل الدعم الحكومي السخي. فالطاقة الكهربائية التي تولّدها خلايا الوقود تكلف ما بين 3000 و 4000 دولار أمريكي لكل كيلوواط منتج، في مقابل ما بين 500 و 1000 دولار أمريكي لكل كيلوواط تنتجه محطات الطاقة التقليدية التي تعتمد على عنفات (توربينات) الاحتراق الغازية. كما أن هناك عائقا آخر يتمثل في محدودية عمر خلايا الوقود، حيث لم تشتغل حتى الآن أي خلية تجارية منها أكثر من عشر سنوات، في حين تتوقع الشركات أن تتواصل خدمة الأجهزة التي تنتجها عشرين سنة على الأقل.







تستطيع خلايا الوقود المكونة من الأكسيد الصلب أن توفر لكل منزل الكهرباء والتدفئة والماء الساخن. وتعمل هذه الوحدة عند درجة الحرارة 800 سيلزية (1500 درجة فارنهايتية)، ويوجَّه جزء من الحرارة اللازمة للحفاظ على هذه الدرجة إلى أنابيب التدفئة المنزلية (اللون البرتقالي) وإلى خزّان الماء الساخن (اللون الأحمر). وهذا الاستخدام للحرارة التي كانت ستتبدد يمكّن النظام من استعمال نحو 90 في المئة من الطاقة الكيميائية التي ينتجها الوقود استعمالا مفيدا. وتنتج هذه الوحدة طاقة كهربائية تصل إلى 10 كيلوواط، ويجري تصميمها في شركة تقانة حرّاق الهدروجين الواقعة في مدينة لونگ بيتش بولاية كاليفورنيا، وهي تعتزم البدء بتسويق الوحدة نحو عام 2003.​


لكن خلايا الوقود تتمتع من ناحية أخرى بالعديد من المميزات المرغوبة جدا، فهي تعمل عملا نظيفا وصامتا نسبيا، وتستطيع استخدام أنواع مختلفة من الوقود، كما أنها لا تتأثر عادة بالعواصف، ولا بغيرها من الجائحات. وبسبب هذه الميزات يرى بعض المراقبين أن بإمكان خلايا الوقود أن تصبح ذات جدوى في عدد كبير من الاستخدامات، حين تنخفض تكلفة إنتاج الكيلووات فيها إلى نحو 1500 دولار أمريكي.

ولكي تصل خلايا الوقود إلى هذا المستوى من التكلفة والأداء، ينبغي للعاملين على تطويرها أن يحققوا عددا من التحسينات المهمة على صعيدي التصميم والتصنيع معا. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن حوافزهم للسعي في هذا الاتجاه كبيرة. فمع تزايد القلق من الآثار البيئية الضارة الناتجة من المحطات التقليدية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية، والمتمثلة أساسا فيما يعرف بتصاعد غازات الاحتباس الحراري (الدفيئة)، يُتوقع أن يسهم تزايد استخدام خلايا الوقود في تحول المجتمع إلى «اقتصاديات الهدروجين». فالكهرباء ستنتج بشكل رئيسي من استخدام خلايا الوقود وغيرها من الأجهزة القائمة على الهدروجين، وكذلك من الخلايا الشمسية وطواحين الهواء وعدد آخر من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة ـ التي ستقوم أيضا بتحليل الماء كهربائيا لإنتاج الهدروجين اللازم لتشغيل خلايا الوقود. وسيتسارع التحول نحو إرساء بنية تحتية للطاقة المعتمدة على الهدروجين خلال العقود القادمة، ولا سيما عندما تبدأ منابع النفط بالنضوب.

الطاقة وخلايا الوقود
إن فكرة خلايا الوقود ليست حديثة، بل إن مفاهيمها الأساسية تعود إلى ما يزيد على قرن من الزمن. وخلايا الوقود تشبه البطاريات من حيث إن لها أشكالا متعددة، كما أنها تولّد التيار الكهربائي من اعتراض سبيل الإلكترونات التي تسري من مادة إلى أخرى تشتركان في تفاعل كهركيميائي. وتتكون خلية الوقود من مسرى موجب وآخر سالب، يفصل بينهما كهرليت (كهرل)، وهو وسط يسمح بانتقال الذرات المشحونة التي تدعى الأيونات.

أثناء عمل الخلية، يمرر الهدروجين على مسراها السالب، في حين يُمرر الأكسجين على مسراها الموجب. فعلى المسرى السالب تقوم مادة حفّازة جيدة التوصيل، مثل البلاتين، بانتزاع إلكترون من كل ذرة هدروجين فتؤينها. ويأخذ الإلكترون المنتزع وأيون الهدروجين مسارين منفصلين نحو المسرى الموجب للخلية، فيمر أيون الهدروجين عبر الوسط الكهرليتي، في حين ينتقل الإلكترون عبر دارة (دائرة) خارجية. ويمكن استعمال الإلكترونات أثناء انتقالها لتزويد أداة كهربائية بالطاقة اللازمة، مثل أي تمديد للإنارة أو أي محرك. أما عند المسرى الموجب للخلية فتتحد أيونات الهدروجين والإلكترونات بالأكسجين وينتج الماء من هذا التفاعل. (ومن الأمور المثيرة للاهتمام أن هذا المنتج الثانوي، الذي هو الماء، يستخدم لأغراض الشرب في المكوك الفضائي الذي يستمد طاقته الكهربائية من خلايا الوقود.) ولتوليد قدر مفيد من التيار الكهربائي «ترصّ» خلايا الوقود بعضها فوق بعض على غرار ما ترصّ طبقات بعض أنواع الشطائر.

يولِّد هذا الجهاز تيارا كهربائيا مستمرا (متواصلا)، مادامت تغذيته بالهدروجين والأكسجين مستمرة. ويأتي الأكسجين اللازم عادة من الهواء المحيط، أما الهدروجين فمصدره نظام يعرف باسم المُحَسِّن (جهاز التحسين)(1) الذي ينتج الغاز من عملية التكسير الكيميائي لوقود أحفوري. ومن مزايا خلايا الوقود إمكان تشغيلها بأي تشكيلة واسعة من الوقود، فأي مادة غنية بالهدروجين تشكل مصدرا محتملا للهدروجين، ومن هذه المصادر غاز النشادر وأنواع الوقود الأحفوري ـ كالغاز الطبيعي ونواتج تقطير البترول والپروپين السائل والغاز المستخرج من الفحم. ومن هذه المصادر أيضا أنواع الوقود المتجددة مثل الإيثانول والميثانول والكتلة الحيوية (تعني النباتات بأنواعها المختلفة). إضافة إلى ذلك يمكن إنتاج الهدروجين في منشآت تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح أو طاقة الحرارة الأرضية الجوفية، كما يمكن تأمينه من المخلفات الغازية المنطلقة من مدافن النفايات أو المنبعثة من عمليات معالجة مياه المجاري العامة، علما بأن أجهزة التحسين تطلق في الجو ملوثات غازية عند تكسيرها الوقود لتحرير الهدروجين، غير أن نسبة هذه الانبعاثات ضئيلة جدا إذا ما قورنت بما تطلقه عنفات (توربينات) الاحتراق الغازية التقليدية (فقد تكون هذه النسبة بين العُشْر والجزء من الألف حسب نوع الغاز الملوِّث وكيفية التحكم في انبعاث هذه الملوثات من العنفات التقليدية).

ولما كان التيار الذي تولده خلايا الوقود تيارا مستمرا، فإن الحاجة تدعو إلى وجود مِحْوال (مِعْكاس)، يحوّل التيار المستمر إلى تيار متناوب قبل أن يمكن استخدامه عمليا في المنشآت السكنية والتجارية. وبالطبع لا بدّ من فَقد الطاقة، في هيئة حرارة على الأغلب في كل من المحوال وجهاز التحسين. وبذلك وعلى الرغم من أن كفاءة خلايا الوقود في تحويل الوقود إلى كهرباء قد تربو على 45 في المئة، فإن ضياع الطاقة في هاتين العمليتين يقلص الكفاءة الكلية إلى 40 في المئة فقط، وهي كفاءة تقترب كثيرا من كفاءة أحدث عَنَفات الاحتراق الغازية الحالية. ومثلما هو الأمر مع هذه العنفات يمكن رفع كفاءة خلايا الوقود إلى درجة كبيرة باستعادة الحرارة الضائعة واستخدامها في أغراض تسخين الماء والهواء.

ثمة مفهوم سائد خاطئ مفاده أن جميع خلايا الوقود المعدّة للاستخدامات الثابتة تكون أعلى قدرة من الخلايا التي يجري تطويرها لاستخدامها في تسيير السيارات. وفي الحقيقة فإن خلية وقود قدرتها تتراوح ما بين 40 و 50 كيلوواط يمكنها أن تفي بيسر بحاجات بيت كبير يضم أربع أو خمس غرف نوم من الطاقة الكهربائية، أو بحاجات منشأة تجارية صغيرة كمصبغة مثلا (محل غسل الملابس وكيّها). وبالمقارنة، ونظرا لارتفاع مستوى القدرة اللازمة لتسريع سيارة بالحجم العادي تتسع لأربعة أشخاص، فإن محرك السيارة يحتاج إلى أن تولد خلية الوقود فيه قدرة لا تقل عن 50 كيلوواط [انظر «المحرك الكهركيميائي للمركبات»، في هذا التقرير الخاص]. وقد دفع تزايد الشروط التي ينبغي توفرها في خلايا السيارات بعض المراقبين إلى التكهن بأن بعض سكان المناطق الريفية سوف يتمكنون في المستقبل من الحصول على الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لمساكنهم عن طريق توصيلها بمصادر الطاقة في سياراتهم.






المبنى رقم 4 في تايمز سكوير بمدينة نيويورك، وفي طابقه الرابع وحدتان من خلايا الوقود قدرة كل منهما 200 كيلوواط.​


ويبدو أن المفهوم الخاطئ حول اعتبار خلايا الوقود الثابتة أكبر حجما بشكل عام من تلك المستخدمة لتسيير السيارات يعود إلى بعض الوحدات التجريبية الكبيرة جدا التي اختبرتها محطات توليد الكهرباء خلال العقدين الماضيين. وأشهر هذه الوحدات التجريبية وحدة بلغت قدرة خليتها الوقودية 4.5 ميگاواط أقامتها شركة كونسوليديتد إديسون في مدينة نيويورك عام 1982، ووحدة أخرى بلغت قدرتها 4.5 ميگاواط أيضا شغّلتها شركة كهرباء طوكيو عام 1984، ثم وحدة بلغت قدرتها 11 ميگاواط شغلتها الشركة نفسها من عام 1991 إلى عام 1997، إضافة إلى وحدة بلغت قدرتها 2 ميگاواط اختبرتها شركة الپاسيفيك للغاز والكهرباء في مدينة سانتاكلارا بولاية كاليفورنيا عام 1995. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الوحدتين الأمريكيتين عانتا بعض المشكلات، إذ لم تنتج خلية كاليفورنيا الشمالية مثلا أكثر من ميگاواط واحد، أي نصف القدرة التي صُممت من أجلها، أما خلية مدينة نيويورك فلم تشتغل إطلاقا. وفي المقابل كانت الوحدتان اليابانيتان أوفر حظا إذ اشتغلت الوحدة ذات القدرة 11 ميگاواط نحو 000 23 ساعة عمل.

نموذج جديد
ونتيجة لهذه الصعوبات، ولأسباب أخرى، فقد نحا العاملون في مجال تطوير خلايا الوقود الثابتة ومؤيدوهم نحو نموذج يعتمد على معالجة المشكلات من خلال نظام لامركزي. فالوحدات الصغيرة، التي تنتج طاقة تقلّ قدرتها عن 50 كيلوواط، توفر الطاقة الكهربائية للوحدات السكنية بشكل إفرادي، أما الوحدات الأكبر من ذلك ـ التي تبلغ قدرتها بضع مئات من الكيلوواط ـ فتوفر الطاقة للمباني التجارية وغيرها من المؤسسات. وتقدر الأوساط الصناعية أن مبيعات خلايا الوقود الصغيرة للمساكن والمشروعات الصغيرة في الولايات المتحدة قد تبلغ خمسين بليون دولار أمريكي بحلول عام 2030.

وقد يمثل هذا الرقم قدرا ما من أحلام اليقظة، فليس هناك حتى الآن مساكن من تلك التي تقطنها أسرة واحدة، تستمد طاقتها الكهربائية من خلايا وقود قائمة في موقع المسكن. غير أن هناك ثلاث شركات تمتلك وحدات توفر الكهرباء لبعض المنازل على سبيل العرض، هي «پلاگ پاور» في لاثام بولاية نيويورك، ومختبرات آڤستا في سپوكين بولاية واشنطن، وشركة «نظم الطاقة في الشمال الغربي» بمدينة بِنْد في ولاية أوريگون. وأول خلية وقود أقيمت بشكل دائم في مسكن في الولايات المتحدة كانت في بيت مبني من الآجر (الطوب) على طراز بيوت المزارع يقع بالقرب من مدينة ألباني في نيويورك. وبدأ تشغيل هذه الوحدة في الشهر 6/1998 [انظر الشكل في الصفحة 60].

أما الوحدات الأكبر والمخصصة للاستعمالات التجارية أو الصناعية، فمازالت في طور الإنشاء. وهناك شركة واحدة على الأقل تأمل بإنشاء خلية وقود قدرتها 500 كيلوواط للاستخدامات الثابتة خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة. كما أن عددا من الشركات الأخرى يقوم بتطوير أو بيع خلايا وقود قدرتها تتراوح ما بين 200 و 250 كيلوواط. ويمكن لخلية قدرتها 250 كيلوواط مثلا توفير الطاقة لعدة محال في مركز تسوّق أو لمركز طبي صغير أو لمركز شركة صغيرة.

وحيثما تدعو الحاجة إلى أحمال كهربائية أكبر يمكن استخدام عدد من الوحدات موصّلة بعضها ببعض. ففي الطابق الرابع من المبنى رقم 4 في تايمز سكوير بمدينة نيويورك، ركّب مصمموه وحدتين من خلايا الوقود قدرة كل منهما 200 كيلوواط، توفران الطاقة اللازمة لتأمين الماء الساخن للمبنى، ولإنارة واجهته، كما تعملان كوحدتي دعم ومساندة حين الحاجة [انظر الشكل في الصفحة المقابلة]. ويعرف هذا الصرح باسم «المبنى الأخضر»، وهو الاسم الذي أطلقته عليه مؤسسة دُورْسِت التي أنشأته، بغية تسليط الضوء جزئيا على التقانات المستعملة في تصميمه والتي تعتبر متوافقة مع المتطلبات البيئية.






وفي عدد من التطبيقات الحديثة الأخرى اختيرت خلايا الوقود نظرا لأن خصائصها الذاتية غير الاعتيادية تفوق تكاليفها الباهظة. فقد تم على سبيل المثال إقامة وحدة خلايا وقود تبلغ قدرتها 200 كيلوواط للوفاء بحاجات مركز فرعي للشرطة في سنترال پارك بمدينة نيويورك، إن استخدام هذه الوحدة أغنى عن إجراء أعمال حفر مكلفة في الحديقة العامة من أجل طمر خطوط الإمداد الكهربائي. وفي مدينة أوماها بولاية نبراسكا أعلن البنك الوطني الأول في 2/1999 اعتزامه إنشاء أربع خلايا وقود قدرة كل منها 200 كيلوواط في مركزه التقني، حيث تتم معالجة المعاملات المالية المتعلقة ببطاقات الائتمان. وقد فضل البنك استعمال خلايا وقود، تساندها وحدات توليد إضافية، علاوة على الخدمة الكهربائية التقليدية من الشبكة المحلية، نظرا للحاجة الماسة إلى درجة غير عادية من الوثوقية في هذا المشروع، حيث يكون انقطاع التيار الكهربائي، ولو لفترات وجيزة، باهظ التكاليف.

الأنواع الخمسة لخلايا الوقود
بالطبع يمكن أن تكون خلايا الوقود الثابتة أكبر حجما وأثقل بكثير من نظيراتها المتنقلة. لذا فإن هذه السوق ـ وإن كانت محدودة حاليا ـ تتسم بتنوع هائل في التقانات التي يجري تطويرها أو بيعها. وهناك خمسة أنواع رئيسية من الخلايا يشتق اسم كل نوع منها وفق الكهرليت المستعمل فيه: خلية حمض الفوسفور، وخلية مصهور الكربونات، وخلية الأكسيد الصلب، وخلية غشاء التبادل الپروتوني، والخلية القلوية.

وتعتبر خلية حمض الفوسفور (PAFC) أكثر أنواع التقانات الخمسة نضجا، وهي النوع الوحيد المتوافر، حتى تاريخ كتابة هذه المقالة، على نطاق تجاري بقدرات تفوق 100 كيلوواط (جميع خلايا الوقود التي تباع للأغراض التجارية حتى الآن هي من النوع PAFC. وتقوم 12 مؤسسة وشركة حول العالم بتسويق أو تطوير خلايا الوقود من النوع PAFC، وسبع من هذه الشركات موجودة في الولايات المتحدة وحدها. وتعتبر شركة أونسي إحدى كبرياتها، وهي شركة تابعة لشركة التقانات المتحدة التي مازالت تنشر هذه الوحدات منذ أواخر الثمانينات، وقد تمكنت الشركة حتى منتصف عام 1999 من إقامة نحو 170 وحدة جميعها تقريبا تعمل باستخدام الغاز الطبيعي، وقد أكملت بعض هذه الوحدات بضع عشرات الآلاف من ساعات العمل.

وفي الولايات المتحدة، حظي الكثير من مشتريات خلايا الوقود التي أنتجتها شركة أونسي بدعم مباشر من برنامج ترعاه وزارتا الدفاع والطاقة منذ عام 1996. وفي إطار هذا البرنامج يتلقى المشتري 1000 دولار أمريكي لكل كيلوواط أو ثُلث التكلفة الإجمالية لمشروعه، أيهما أقل. وقد وزع البرنامج حتى اليوم أكثر من 18 مليون دولار أمريكي على الذين اشتروا أو ركّبوا ما يزيد على تسعين وحدة من منشآت توليد الطاقة بخلايا الوقود.

وقام عدد قليل من الشركات اليابانية الكبيرة ببيع نحو 120 خلية من النوع PAFC تتراوح قدراتها ما بين 50 و 500 كيلوواط. وقد تعدّت ساعات تشغيل العديد منها 000 40 ساعة عمل.

ومن الملاحظ أن وحدات الخلايا PAFC بيعت في الولايات المتحدة واليابان لمنشآت توليد الطاقة التي تنتج الحرارة والكهرباء معا. وبرزت حديثا خمس أسواق جديدة لاستخدام الخلايا PAFC في مجالات مدافن النفايات ومنشآت معالجة مياه المجاري العامة ومصانع معالجة الأغذية ومنشآت توليد الطاقة التي لا يسمح فيها بانقطاع التيار الكهربائي والمنشآت الخضراء (مثل المبنى الأخضر المذكور آنفا في مدينة نيويورك). وفي التطبيقات الثلاثة الأولى، تستخدم خلايا الوقود غاز الميثان الذي يعتبر بحد ذاته نفاية غير مرغوب فيها، ولا شك في أن استعمال هذا الغاز المجاني سيعوض ثمن الشراء المرتفع لهذه الخلايا.

وخلال السنوات الماضية، بقيت أسعار إنتاج الكيلوواط بوساطة الخلايا PAFC في حدود 4000 دولار أمريكي ـ ويمثل هذا الرقم ثلاثة أضعاف السعر الذي يتيح لخلايا الوقود ميزة تنافسية مناسبة. وهذا ما دفع العديد من المراقبين إلى اعتبار أن تطوير تقانات الخلايا PAFC وصل إلى طريق مسدود، وجعل الشركات التي أنشئت في السنوات الثلاث أو الأربع الأخيرة لإنتاج خلايا الوقود تبحث عن تقانات جديدة، مثل تقانات استخدام مصهور الكربونات والأكسيد الصلب وغشاء التبادل الپروتوني.

وتتشابه خلايا مصهور الكربونات (MCFC) مع خلايا الأكسيد الصلب (SOFC) في حاجة النوعين إلى درجات حرارة مرتفعة للتشغيل، تبلغ أكثر من 650 درجة سيلزية (1200 درجة فارنهايت). وكما يدل الاسم فإن خلية مصهور الكربونات لا يمكنها العمل إلا عندما يتحول كهرليتها إلى مصهور، أما خلية الأكسيد الصلب فيعتمد تشغيلها على درجة حرارة عالية لتحسين الوقود داخليا وتأيين الهدروجين، من دون الحاجة إلى مواد حفّازة باهظة الثمن. ومن ناحية أخرى تؤخذ هذه الطاقة الحرارية اللازمة من الحرارة التي تنتجها الخلية نفسها، مما يعني تخفيضا هامشيا في نسبة الطاقة الحرارية المبددة. ويذهب بعض المهندسين إلى تصور تطبيقات للأغراض السكنية تلتقط فيها هذه الحرارة الضائعة من الخلايا لتستعمل في التدفئة وفي تسخين الماء [انظر الشكل في الصفحة 57].

واللاعبان الرئيسان في مجال تطوير خلايا مصهور الكربونات هما «هيئة بحوث الطاقة» في دينبري بولاية كونيكتيكت و«هيئة إم-سي پاور» في بِرْريدج بولاية إلينوي. وهيئة بحوث الطاقة هي التي قامت بإنشاء الوحدة (التي ذكرت سابقا) في سانتا كلارا بكاليفورنيا بقدرة 2 ميگاواط، وامتد عمر تشغيل هذه الوحدة نحو 3000 ساعة عمل، ولكن إنتاجها لسوء الحظ نادرا ما بلغ أكثر من ميگاواط واحد. وحديثا أخذت هيئة بحوث الطاقة تركز جهودها على تطوير وحدات قدرتها 250 كيلوواط. أما الهيئة إم-سي پاور فقد عرضت وحدة قدرتها 250 كيلوواط في مدينة سان دييگو عام 1997، بيد أن الأمر المخيّب للآمال هو أن هذه الوحدة أنتجت طاقة كهربائية قدرها 160 ميگاواط ـ ساعة فقط، قبل أن تصبح بحاجة إلى الصيانة. وهناك نحو 10 شركات يابانية تبذل اليوم جهودها لتطوير خلايا مصهور الكربونات (MCFC).

أما فيما يتعلق بخلايا الأكسيد الصلب (SOFC)، فهناك نحو أربعين شركة في العالم تقوم حاليا بتطوير التقانات اللازمة. وقد تأسست إحدى أكبر هذه الشركات عام 1998، عندما استملكت شركة «سيمنز» شركة و«ستنگ-هاوس لإنتاج الطاقة»، إذ كانت كل من الشركتين قبل ذلك تعمل على تطوير أحد نموذجين من الخلايا SOFC. وتشمل قائمة الشركات المهمة العاملة في الولايات المتحدة على تطوير الخلايا SOFC كلا من شركة «سوفك» وشركة «زي تك» وشركة «ماك درموت».

التبادل الپروتوني والنموذج الجديد
إذا كانت خلايا الوقود العاملة بحمض الفوسفور أو مصهور الكربونات أو الأكسيد الصلب تمثل بشكل ما بقايا نموذج الانتشار المركزي، فإن تقانة غشاء التبادل الپروتوني (PEM) تمثل المقاربة اللامركزية الواعدة. فهناك حماسة متزايدة لاستخدام خلايا غشاء التبادل الپروتوني في أعقاب ما تم إنجازه حديثا من خفض مهم في تكلفة إنتاج الكهرليت اللازم لتشغيل هذا النظام، إضافة إلى استنباط مواد حفّازة جديدة أكثر مقاومة للتقويض الذي يسببه غاز أحادي أكسيد الكربون المنطلق من أجهزة التحسين.

إن المكوِّن الرئيسي في الخلية من النوع PEM هو غشاء رقيق نصف نفوذ يعمل عمل الكهرليت. ويسمح هذا الغشاء للجسيمات الموجبة الشحنة ـ مثل أيونات الهدروجين ـ بالنفاذ عبره، في حين لا تستطيع الإلكترونات أو الذرات النفاذ من خلاله. ومنذ بضع سنوات، اكتشف الباحثون أن مركبا كيميائيا يدعى گور-تكس Gore-Tex يمكن استخدامه لتقوية غشاء التبادل الپروتوني، وتحسين خصائصه التشغيلية بقدر محسوس. والمركب گور-تكس مادة شائعة الاستخدام في صناعة الملابس الخارجية.






منزل في مدينة نيويورك يستمد تياره الكهربائي من وحدة خلايا وقود (في اليسار)، ويبلغ حجم الوحدة حجم ثلاجة، وهي موضوعة بالقرب من مرآب المنزل (في أقصى يمين الصورة اليمنى وفي الصورة اليسرى). وخلية الوقود المقامة هي من نوع غشاء التبادل الپروتوني وتوفر قدرة تبلغ 7 كيلوواط، وهي قدرة كافية للوفاء بمعظم احتياجات المنزل إلا في ساعات الذروة.​


وقد حفز هذا التقدم مع غيره من التطورات إلى تنامي موجة من النشاط في مجال تفعيل الأجهزة. وفي الوقت الراهن هنالك نحو 85 مؤسسة، منها 48 في الولايات المتحدة وحدها، تركز جهودها البحثية والتطويرية في مجال تحسين الخلايا PEM. وعلى سبيل المثال تعمل شركة «بالارد لنظم توليد الطاقة» في مدينة بيرنابي بمقاطعة كولومبيا البريطانية في كندا على تصميم خلية PEM بشكل لَبِنَات يمكن التحكم في توضعها بحيث تعطي قدرة تصل إلى 250 كيلوواط. وبحلول عام 2001 تأمل الشركة بأن تبدأ ببيع وحداتها ذات القدرة 250 كيلوواط.

يقوم قسم نظم الطاقة في شركة جنرال إلكتريك بالاشتراك مع شركة پلاگ پاور المذكورة آنفا، بتسويق خلايا وقود من النوع PEM تصل قدراتها إلى 35 كيلوواط وإقامتها وصيانتها في شتى أنحاء العالم. وتوقع العاملون في هذا المشروع المشترك البدء بإقامة أول وحدات لتوليد الطاقة لمنشآت سكنية في عام 2001. كما أن شركة پلاگ پاور أقامت خلية وقود من النوع PEM قدرتها 7 كيلوواط في منزل بمدينة لاثام في ولاية نيويورك حيث يقيم اثنان من مهندسي الشركة طوال أيام الأسبوع.

كما أن شركة «طاقة الهدروجين» في بيلفيل بولاية نيوجرسي تراهن هي الأخرى على نجاح خلايا غشاء التبادل الپروتوني، وتعرض حاليا وحدات صغيرة توفر قدرات تتراوح ما بين 35 و 500 واط. وإضافة إلى ترويج شركة «طاقة الهدروجين» لاستخدام خلايا غشاء التبادل الپروتوني في المنشآت السكنية، فإنها تغامر أيضا في تطبيقات تستهدف مجالات الدعم والمساندة والاتصالات والنقل. وفي استراتيجية تسويقية غير اعتيادية، قامت الشركة بالترويج لخلايا الوقود، باعتبارها تدبيرا آمنا في وجه مشكلة انقطاعات التيار الكهربائي التي تخوف بعض الناس من حصولها بسبب الخلل الذي قد يلحق ببرمجيات توزيع الطاقة مع الانتقال إلى الألفية الجديدة. وفي أحد المشروعات، تعيد الشركة ذاتها تزويد 65 إشارة طرق (إشارات مرورية) نقّالة بقطع جديدة لتغذيتها من طاقة خلايا الوقود، وذلك لصالح قسم النقل في ولاية نيوجرسي.

وهناك عدد آخر من الشركات العاملة على تطوير الخلايا PEM، من بينها شركة مختبرات آڤستا في سپوكين بولاية واشنطن التي تعمل بالاشتراك مع المؤسسة الهندسية بلاك أند ڤيتش، وشركة ماتسوشيتا للصناعات الكهربائية في اليابان التي تركّز على تطوير خلايا تتراوح قدرتها بين 1.5و 3 كيلوواط، وشركة سانيو اليابانية التي طورت نظاما للخلايا PEM قدرته كيلوواط واحد بحجم الأجهزة الكهربائية المنزلية ويعمل باستخدام الهدروجين المضغوط. وتخطط شركة سانيو أيضا لتطوير وحدة قدرتها 2 كيلوواط تستخدم أجهزة تحسين تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي أو بالميثانول.

أما خلايا الوقود القلوية ذات التاريخ الطويل نسبيا في التطبيقات الغريبة كما في المكوك الفضائي، فتبدو واعدة نظرا لكفاءتها العالية التي تقارب 70 في المئة. لكن تكلفتها الباهظة جدا، إضافة إلى أمور أخرى، أخرجتها من نطاق التطبيقات السائدة. وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن عددا ضئيلا من المؤسسات يسعى إلى إنتاج خلايا وقود قلوية تنافس في تكلفتها الأنواع الأخرى من خلايا الوقود، إن لم تكن تنافس تقانات الطاقة الأخرى.

توفير طاقة ممتازة
إن أفضل ما يُتوقع لخلايا الوقود في المستقبل القريب، عدا حصولها على الدعم الحكومي المتواصل، هو استخدامها في التطبيقات التي تكون فيها الكلفة الحالية للكهرباء باهظة، أو تلك التي يمكن فيها استخدام النفايات الغازية لتغذيتها بالوقود. وفي ظل الأسعار الحالية، تبقى الخلايا تعتمد على موارد الدعم من ناحية وعلى ظروف مواتية غير اعتيادية من ناحية أخرى. فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن التوسع في مبادرة الحكومة الاتحادية في الولايات المتحدة بتقديم مساعدات اتحادية لمن يشترون ـ للأغراض السكنية ـ منشآت توليد الطاقة التي تعمل بخلايا الوقود. وكانت الوكالات الاتحادية في السابق تقدم المساعدة فقط لشراء وحدات تبلغ قدرتها 100 كيلوواط أو تزيد.

أما في المستقبل الأبعد من ذلك، فإن قضايا الاهتمام بمناخ الأرض، وما يتصل بها من ضغوط لتخفيض نسب انبعاث غاز ثنائي أكسيد الكربون، قد تمهد السبيل أمام التوسع في استخدام خلايا الوقود في العالم النامي. وفي ورقة بحث قدمها <H .R. وليامز> [من مركز دراسات الطاقة والبيئة في جامعة پرنستون] ذكر أن خلايا الوقود قد تؤدي دورا مهما في كهربة الصين (انتشار الكهرباء فيها)، التي يبلغ تعداد سكانها 1.2 بليون نسمة، والتي يعتبر معدل استهلاك الفرد فيها للكهرباء من أخفض المعدلات في العالم. وأشار وليامز إلى أن الصين تمتلك احتياطيا كبيرا من الفحم الذي يمكن تحويله إلى مورد غاز غني بالهدروجين يناسب تشغيل خلايا الوقود. غير أن التحدي يكمن في عملية «التخلص من الكربون» عند تحويل الفحم إلى غاز، وعملية التخلص من الكربون ينتج منها غاز ثنائي أكسيد الكربون ـ وهو غاز رئيسي من غازات الاحتباس الحراري. وعليه ينبغي للمهندسين والجيولوجيين فصل هذا الغاز بطريقة أو بأخرى وعزله عن البيئة باستمرار.

وبسبب هذه القضايا فإن نشر خلايا الوقود على نطاق واسع في أحد البلدان النامية لا يُتوقع له أن يرى النور قبل عقد من الزمن. أما في العالم الصناعي فإن تحسين تقانات غشاء التبادل الپروتوني ومصهور الكربونات والأكسيد الصلب سيمكن خلايا الوقود من أن تجد لنفسها خلال عدة سنوات قادمة مواقع على خريطة الطاقة، كما ستعمل على توسيع المواقع الصغيرة التي تحتلها حاليا. وسيؤدي هذا ـ في الوقت المناسب ـ إلى الولوج إلى عالم الاقتصاد الهدروجيني الأكثر نظافة ورفقا بالبيئة. 

المؤلف
Alan C. Lloyd​يشغل حاليا منصب رئيس مجلس موارد الهواء في كاليفورنيا التابع لوكالة حماية البيئة في الولاية. وعند تكليفه بكتابة هذه المقالة، كان لويد يشغل منصب المدير التنفيذي لمركز الطاقة والهندسة البيئية في معهد بحوث الصحراء بنيڤادا. وقبل ذلك كان لويد رئيس الباحثين في مؤسسة «إدارة نوعية الهواء في الساحل الجنوبي» في كاليفورنيا. ويود المؤلف أن يقدم الشكر إلى مجلس خلايا الوقود الأمريكي وشركة «خلايا الوقود 2000» للمساعدة التي قدماها في إعداد هذه المقالة.
مراجع للاستزادة 
FUEL CELLS AND THEIR APPLICATIONS. Karl Kordesch and Gunter Simader. VCH Publishers, 1996.
FUEL DECARBONIZATION FOR FUEL CELL APPLICATIONS AND SEQUESTRATION OF THE SEPARATED CARBON DIOXIDE. R. H. Williams. Report published by the Princeton University Center for Energy and Environmental Studies, January 1996.
FOSSIL FUEIS WITHOUT CARBON DIOXIDE EMISSIONS. E. A. Parson and D. W Keith in Science, Vol. 282, pages 1053-1054; November 6, 1998.
FUEL CELLS: A HANDBOOK. Fourth edition. U.S. Department of Energy, 1998.

(*) The Power Plant in Your Basement

(1) reformer: يقوم بعملية في مجال هندسة البترول تعرف باسم «التحسين»، وهي تحول حراري أو وسيطي لمركبات النفتا إلى نواتج طيارة ذات رقم أوكتاني أعلى. (التحرير)


الموقع الالكترونى 
http://www.oloommagazine.com/Articles/ArticleDetails.aspx?ID=1281
منقول للفائدة العامة 
محمد طارق


----------



## د حسين (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا يا سيد محمد*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والهامة جدا 
وانا بالعادة لا أفضل الاكتفاء بالشكر و كنت اتمنى ان استطيع ان أضيف شيئا ولكنك كفيت ووفيت ...وبانتظار المزيد من التفاصيل العملية باتجاه التصنيع المحلي ....
:75:مع فائق تقديري لجهودك:75:​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2010)

> الموقع الالكترونى
> http://www.oloommagazine.com/Article...s.aspx?ID=1281
> منقول للفائدة العامة
> محمد طارق


 
الأخ المهندس محمد طارق 

مشكور على الموضوع .. 
وأرفق مرجع Fuel Cell Handbook

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## م.م فادي (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع الهام


----------



## Abudagana (19 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع ومعلمات قيمة..... شكرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممنون جداً لعبارات التشجيع الى تجعل الشخص يستمر بالبحث و الاضافة بامكاناته البسيطة ولكننا بالتعاون نشكل اضافة الى معلومات الجميع 

محمد طارق محمد 
20-7-2010


----------



## نوفل العراقي (21 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Arkantos (10 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع .... نتمنى ان نستفيد بهذه الطاقة فى عالمنا العربى
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تولين (4 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك*


----------

